# You can't be a good Christian and support the war in Afghanistan or Iraq



## MarkGelbart (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus said turn the other cheek.

He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.

I drive by churchs and there are signs proclaiming to support our troops.

This is unbelievably hypocritical and inconsistant with Jesus's teachings.

Note: I don't agree with the "turn the other cheek" philosophy, and I'm not a Christian.

I think all religions are illogical.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus did not teach that one should always and without exception turn the other cheek.  He himself took a whip to certain individuals.   This was hardly a cheek turning act.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't forget who struck the first blows.

I could care less what one believes, follows or holds dear as their religious mantra.  If someone openly shows a desire to slap others around, they just might get slapped right back.
Harder.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...



Well thank you Mark Gilbart for stopping by to share your feelings.
It's always nice when a person who isn't a Christian and believes all religions are illogical decides to stop by the Christian forum to open a completely new forum subject.

Things must be slow over on the Political forum.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...




So what is the point of your post?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Note: I don't agree with the "turn the other cheek" philosophy, and I'm not a Christian.
> 
> I think all religions are illogical.



Well now, there's a shocker. We never would have guessed that you would fall into the status quo of like mindsets..

While you are busy stereotyping people (a trait you also abhor in others besides yourself) how about including all of the facts, since you are so broadly versed on the bible. You may start with "an eye for an eye".


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 9, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Things must be slow over on the Political forum.



He got tired of trolling over there, so he came here.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> I think all religions are illogical.



Liberalism is the most dangerous religion of them all!
But God loves outrageous liberal trolls too!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 9, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...



   you r just funny

if u dont support our troops u would b best to just move somwhere else


----------



## Throwback (Jul 9, 2011)

don't feed the troll

T


----------



## MarkGelbart (Jul 10, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> Jesus did not teach that one should always and without exception turn the other cheek.  He himself took a whip to certain individuals.   This was hardly a cheek turning act.



Wow!  Jesus took a whip to someone.  I didn't know that.

What verse says that?


----------



## MarkGelbart (Jul 10, 2011)

Swamp Runner said:


> So what is the point of your post?



That supporting war is inconsistant with Jesus's teachings, and hypocritical to boot...as I stated.

Sheesh!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 10, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Wow!  Jesus took a whip to someone.  I didn't know that.
> 
> What verse says that?



Try the second chapter of John, but why would you care to look?  You seem to have formed your opinions of Jesus, Christianity, religion in general, and the economic system with little actual research.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya'll took the bait and pulled the cork under. Just ignore this strange fellow, and he will go away.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 10, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...





You can't fix stupid folks. May as well let this one alone


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 10, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> That supporting war is inconsistant with Jesus's teachings, and hypocritical to boot...as I stated.
> 
> Sheesh!



Why the sheesh  
I just wanted to clarify your position before attempting to respond to it.


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr. Gelbart, Sir I wanted to let you know sir that there is no such thing as a good Christian. Neither is there such thing as a bad Christian. Jesus said " you are either for me or against me". Therefore,For those of us who have accepted Christ Jesus as our savior....... we are Christians. Not good or bad, nor perfect or imperfect. Had we been perfect, good and whole God Almighty would not have sacrificed his one and only son for our our salvation.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 11, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Wow!  Jesus took a whip to someone.  I didn't know that.
> 
> What verse says that?



Holy Cow.

You are as ignorant as you appear.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 11, 2011)

what about all the christians over there fighting for this country ? they evidently don't think the same way as you !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...



If this were the case, why did Jesus have armed guards? 
John 18:10


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Swamp Runner said:


> Why the sheesh
> I just wanted to clarify your position before attempting to respond to it.



His position is crystal clear...go swing by the PF and you can see his stance(s).  He's a flexible feller.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 11, 2011)

If you don't want to stand behind our troops then by all means feel free to stand in front of them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 11, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...





DANGIT!  I had no idea.  And here I've been thinking I was a Christian this whole time.

Thanks for clearin' that up for me buddy.  I appreciate it.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 12, 2011)

Where does it say you have to be a christian to post on this forum?
Why don't you fellars try and teach him something instead of being unchristian towards him?


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jul 12, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Where does it say you have to be a christian to post on this forum?
> Why don't you fellars try and teach him something instead of being unchristian towards him?



Not any where that I have seen. The intention of my post was exactly that, to teach him. Peace!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 12, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Where does it say you have to be a christian to post on this forum?
> Why don't you fellars try and teach him something instead of being unchristian towards him?



You are correct huntmore.

I have heard the "let's turn the cheek" as a justification to peace or anti war attributed to be appropriate response before and although I don't think it applies to the greater context of war---I believe you are correct. The fellar is on the first step of sunday school...so let's welcome him in and show him this: ( Note it is far from complete and I find it biased a bit...but it is the best table fare I have going right now...collared greens should go good with this if someone what's to bring some.... 

http://www.catholic.com/library/Just_War_Doctrine_1.asp


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 12, 2011)

Please don't utiize this wonderful forum to attempt to pidgeon hole folks into one side or the other of your own political agenda. Not sure who appointed you to declare one side "Christian" or to "de Christianize" those with whom you disagree. I deeply respect your right to a personal point of view. Please leave the "tar bucket" out of the conversation. To nice a folks participate in this forum to be brushing them with tar, regardless of their point of view. That's also their right. Kindest regards.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 12, 2011)

The gentleman didn't come here seeking anything.
He came here to poke a stick in my eye.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Why don't you fellars try and teach him something instead of being unchristian towards him?





Is that what you would have told Jesus when He went into the temple to run out the money changers and salesmen?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Is that what you would have told Jesus when He went into the temple to run out the money changers and salesmen?



Yes. And ask what the difference was between temple salesmen and roman tax collectors.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Is that what you would have told Jesus when He went into the temple to run out the money changers and salesmen?



While this fellow seems to be a bit ignorant, Jesus was not he knew what he was doing.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> The gentleman didn't come here seeking anything.
> He came here to poke a stick in my eye.



Ronnie T maybe he didn't come seeking anything but that doesn't mean we shouldn't teach him a thing or two if he comes hear!


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> You are correct huntmore.
> 
> I have heard the "let's turn the cheek" as a justification to peace or anti war attributed to be appropriate response before and although I don't think it applies to the greater context of war---I believe you are correct. The fellar is on the first step of sunday school...so let's welcome him in and show him this: ( Note it is far from complete and I find it biased a bit...but it is the best table fare I have going right now...collared greens should go good with this if someone what's to bring some....
> 
> http://www.catholic.com/library/Just_War_Doctrine_1.asp



Trouble is if you use the word Catholic anywhere here you are thrown into the fires of bleep by people who have the power to throw no one anywhere.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Yes. And ask what the difference was between temple salesmen and roman tax collectors.



Motive.  

Based on Mark's posts in other forums, it is obvious what his motive was here.



huntmore said:


> While this fellow seems to be a bit ignorant, Jesus was not he knew what he was doing.



I don't think Mark is ignorant.  Again, read his other posts in the other forums.  He's only here to stir up trouble.



huntmore said:


> Trouble is if you use the word Catholic anywhere here you are thrown into the fires of bleep by people who have the power to throw no one anywhere.



Really?  

I'll end it with that...don't want to get an infraction.  

Dawg2....get a hold of one of your own before it gets out of hand in here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Trouble is if you use the word Catholic anywhere here you are thrown into the fires of bleep by people who have the power to throw no one anywhere.





Show me where that has been done.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

rj

 if he is here only to cause trouble and he reads this stuff maybe he may get some food for thought and come around who knows.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Show me where that has been done.



Grouchy mod. There are people on this website who do not care for anything Catholic. That is who I was refering to, not any mods, sorry if you got that vibe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Grouchy mod. There are people on this website who do not care for anything Catholic. That is who I was refering to, not any mods, sorry if you got that vibe.





I knew that wasn`t directed at any of the Staff.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Grouchy mod. There are people on this website who do not care for anything Catholic. That is who I was refering to, not any mods, sorry if you got that vibe.



Can you quote a recent post that shows even a member stating it?


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

You can look (and find it if you want) I haven't got the time to do it. I have erased some might fine pm from some here.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You can look (and find it if you want) I haven't got the time to do it. I have erased some might fine pm from some here.



If you don't have time to prove things, don't condemn.

There have been things said by former members and posted by former members that would prove your point. 

 Thing is, the mods have worked hard at cleaning it up and keeping things more civil.  Don't try and start up another civil war when it has already been fought.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> If you don't have time to prove things, don't condemn.
> 
> There have been things said by former members and posted by former members that would prove your point.
> 
> Thing is, the mods have worked hard at cleaning it up and keeping things more civil.  Don't try and start up another civil war when it has already been fought.



My turn wow. This has got to be one of the funniest posts ever. You have made up some stuff in your mind about what this thread was about and ran with your made up theory and flipped out. If you would have said nothing there would be NO problems here over and out


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Ronnie T maybe he didn't come seeking anything but that doesn't mean we shouldn't teach him a thing or two if he comes hear!



You'll have to excuse me.  I'm a lot like Paul was in Ephesus......  When someone begins badmouthing Christ's ways, I tend to leave them to their own wisdom.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 14, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...



Too bad the topic and reality was "you can't be an idjit and make stupid posts!".


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 14, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Wow!  Jesus took a whip to someone.  I didn't know that.
> 
> What verse says that?




You just might want to look that one up and while you are at it look around at the little bits of wisdom scattered around in the bible.

I guess in my old age I am getting less and less patient with people that act and talk foolishly about things they know very little about. I have know 12 year old kids with more reasoning power.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> You'll have to excuse me.  I'm a lot like Paul was in Ephesus......  When someone begins badmouthing Christ's ways, I tend to leave them to their own wisdom.



I can understand your thinking.


----------



## blong (Jul 18, 2011)

Isn't there gonna be a huge battle in the end between good and evil?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 19, 2011)

blong said:


> Isn't there gonna be a huge battle in the end between good and evil?



There will be no end, except an end to where our hearts and minds might go. The battle in the end between good and evil--was, everything else is karaoke.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 19, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> There will be no end, except an end to where our hearts and minds might go. The battle in the end between good and evil--was, everything else is karaoke.



I like it.


----------



## blong (Jul 19, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> There will be no end, except an end to where our hearts and minds might go. The battle in the end between good and evil--was, everything else is karaoke.



Are you saying it has already happened with the "was"? I should have said end times also.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 19, 2011)

blong said:


> Are you saying it has already happened with the "was"? I should have said end times also.



I am saying that Jesus fought the battle and won, and we are only to enter his father's kingdom. In His Kingdom time is not as important as many would make it. In my opinion of course, which can be incorrect.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 23, 2011)

MarkGelbart said:


> Jesus said turn the other cheek.
> 
> He didn't say murder third world citizens using robotic assassination machines.
> 
> ...



You don't support our troops?

I sort of doubt anybody really wanted this war, I know I didn't.  I'd rather the troops be home surrounding our borders, keeping our country safe from all types of illegal workings. But then again I have to think about whether Jesus would want us giving aid to helpless children and women who are under the rule of an unjust government...let them fend for themselves?


----------

